# Best-dressed TV shows?



## bbcrock (Feb 13, 2009)

I want to piggyback on the best dressed movie thread with something parallel: What are the TV shows that had a style that impressed you the most?

The first show I watched where I said, "Wow" was...

Remington Steele.

A female friend I worked with in high school and I were both mightily impressed by this early-80s mystery-cum-mystery parody.

But in college I became obsessed with the epitome of 1960s TV cool, Gene Barry as Amos Burke in Burke's Law. I heartily recommend anyone here who has never seen Burke's Law before to just google it or check it out on Netflix. He actually played a totally different Clothes Horse, Bat Masterson in the 1950s western of the same name.

Another very cool show for style is Peter Gunn. I rented the series from Netflix and it's absolutely filled with great sets and clothes, particularly in the first episode featuring underworld informant Billy Barty in what looks like a sharkskin suit, naturally hand-tailored for Mr. Barty. Again, if you haven't seen Peter Gunn lately then you owe it to yourself to at least google it. I met the late Billy Barty 20 years ago and he volunteered information about his bespoke suits, but I didn't persue the subject.

another surprising show for fashion, particularly for you trad types is the Waltons. The cut of their dress shirts, even on the farm, were pretty, well, trad. Check out "John Boy" on the left:
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_EQXPQvxg...wwfbKiHX1g/s1600-R/WaltonsChristmasFront2.jpg

The Sopranos, for me anyway, came out during the downward slope of the mafia trend which peaked with Goodfellas. the Sopranos may have popularized camp shirts for the Wal-Mart set so by that point I thought the show dressed a little corny despite how much I liked it.

Regarding well-dressed comedy shows- I was a huge fan of Letterman's double-breasted suits from Barneys in the 80s, but they were never me. Seinfeld always seemed to be half a parody of NY clothing and Jerry's jeans and button-down shirts were what I wore to the office as an intern in high school. But I know of very few sitcoms that took good style seriously- most reminded me of Everyone Loves Raymond's preponderance of t-shirts under plaid shirts, one of my least favorite styles.

anyone?


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Mad Men had some of the best clothing that I've seen recently.



Although that short tie is a bit disconcerting.


----------



## Volsgradstudent (Dec 21, 2008)

I really enjoyed Denny Crane's looks on Boston Legal.

I think all of the characters were well dressed. Even the crossdressing paralegal. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## printemps2001us (Dec 20, 2007)

Hands down, Miami Vice. I miss pastel suits with tee shirts.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Mannix, particularily Joseph Campanella in season one but Mike Connors always dressed nice too. 

Get Smart

Green Acres, only Eddie Albert and Eva Gabor though. 

Adam-12, McCord and Milner whilst off duty and the civilians that were featured

Dragnet, 60's version especially

I'm at a loss right now, but I'm sure I could add more as I ponder it.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Poirot always has me constantly fixed on the screen.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

1950's...








Desi Arnaz as Ricky Ricardo in "I Love Lucy"

1960's...








Patrick MacNee's John Steed in "The Avengers"

1970's...








Peter Graves as Jim Phelps in "Mission: Impossible"

1980's...








Edward Woodward as Robert McCall in "The Equalizer"

1990's...








Kelsy Grammer as Frasier Crane in "Frasier"

2000's...








Neil Patick Harris' Barney in "How I Met Your Mother"


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Fringe*

The clothes worn by by Lance Reddick as Phillip Broyles, especially the overcoat and the tie. I noticed he wore a real hat during the last episode we watched. Also, some of the villians wear very nice clothes as well.

As a final note, there is an FBI agent who is there to take a look at the Fringe group, and is considering shutting them down. Just in case his obnoxious behavior isn't enough to let you know he is a boor, they also put him suits and ties that scream mediocrity.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Also Get Smart*

Oddly, _My Favorite Martian _is the first answer that comes to my head.








Although the Professor and Thurston Howell III on _Gilligan's Island_ are close runners up.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

Get Smart.

Don Hollinger in That Girl. Marlo Thomas as well.

Dragnet

They dressed pretty nice on Gilligan's Island for only having packed for a three hour tour. A three hour tour.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

The Agents on Without A Trace have some dapper attire, but I'm not quite sure I get Anthony Lapaglia's Reservoir Dogs Outfit that he always has on.

Sky Sports Dream Team also has some dapper gents.


----------



## psycho1964 (Oct 20, 2006)

Grayson said:


> 1950's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grayson,

Love all your picks, dead match for my own.

I might add "The Dick Van **** Show" for the 60's and must add "Mad Men" for the present.


----------



## bbcrock (Feb 13, 2009)

Mannix said:


> Mannix, particularily Joseph Campanella in season one but Mike Connors always dressed nice too.
> 
> Get Smart
> 
> ...


ha, yes, I've been watching Adam-12 every night for the last month so I noticed the clothes a lot (noticed the outdoor background scenes more), but often they're strange and evocative of whatever problems the characters have. I love the "golf jackets" though- whatever their proper name is.

Jack Webb used to do strange things though- he only bought himself and Harry Morgan one suit per season and they wore them in all the scenes.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

bbcrock said:


> ha, yes, I've been watching Adam-12 every night for the last month so I noticed the clothes a lot (noticed the outdoor background scenes more), but often they're strange and evocative of whatever problems the characters have. I love the "golf jackets" though- whatever their proper name is.
> 
> Jack Webb used to do strange things though- he only bought himself and Harry Morgan one suit per season and they wore them in all the scenes.


If you watch very carefully in Adam-12 they use many of the same actors/actresses for all sorts of different roles...kind of funny sometimes. They also reuse a lot of stock clips, especially 5 or so second driving ones. I'm an addict, I can name which season the clips first appeared.

Are you watching Adam-12 on imdb? I was surprised to see that they had seasons 3 & 4 up already. I don't even want to see if Mannix is on imdb because I simply do not have time right now with school. Enough foaming at the fingers....


----------



## kkollwitz (Oct 31, 2005)

Baywatch.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

bbcrock said:


> ha, yes, I've been watching Adam-12 every night for the last month so I noticed the clothes a lot (noticed the outdoor background scenes more), but often they're strange and evocative of whatever problems the characters have. I love the "golf jackets" though- whatever their proper name is.
> 
> Jack Webb used to do strange things though- he only bought himself and Harry Morgan one suit per season and they wore them in all the scenes.


Jack Webb . . . did you know he was married to Julie London?

Only Lyle Lovett and Julia Roberts tops that one for unlikely show-biz marriages (OK, Billy Bob Thornton and Angelina Jolie is up there as well in the "WTF?!?!" department).

For best clothes on a TV show I have to go with _Rat Patrol._ The Germans looked bada$$ as always, and the Allied guys (I believe they were based on the exploits of the long-range desert raiders of Britain's Special Air Service regiment) were pretty durned _soigne _as well. Particularly the Australian dude. He and his RP mates would destroy entire panzer divisions with only the twin-50s mounted on their jeeps, and barely fog their goggles in the process. Them boys knew how to kick it! Get some!


----------



## SimonTemplar (Feb 3, 2008)

Miami Vice.


----------



## mvarela (Jul 5, 2006)

In terms of current shows, how about Tate Donovan's character on Damages.








https://www.cbc.ca/gfx/images/arts/photos/2009/01/13/tage-gallery_392.jpg


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

House

Monk


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

harvey_birdman said:


> Mad Men had some of the best clothing that I've seen recently.
> 
> Although that short tie is a bit disconcerting.


The short tie was not all the uncommon back then, although his is a little shorter than most. Don Draper's length seems like it was the standard back then. (I'm not necessarily saying that was a good thing.) It was a lot more common for men to button their suit and sport coats back then, so a lot of times, you could not see how long the tie was anyway.


----------



## DaveTrader (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry to revive such an old thread, but noone mentioned LA Law:



When I was in college, this is how I wanted to dress everyday when I got a job.

And Dancing with the Stars judge Len Goodman is IMO the best dressed man on television currently:


----------



## pkhunter (Sep 17, 2009)

Mad Men seems to be reported in threads of this nature, but it hasn't really left me coveting stuff, except for the occasional suit/tie on that senior guy, Roger Sterling.

My favorite in recent times has been Better Off Ted. Superb costume designer for the lead characters. Even for Veronica Palmer, the female boss.

Most UK shows have significantly better attire than US ones. I quite like the dress sense in UK's Law & Order.

And +1 for Remington Steele!


----------



## shepdawg (Jul 31, 2011)

I would love to win a contest for every suit Ari Gold wore in "Entourage."


----------



## pkhunter (Sep 17, 2009)

I had the same feeling for suits in Better Off Ted, and the classic wear in Hercule Poirot (even his nightwear was fantastic!)

Recently, I was marveling at some tailoring in Downton Abbey.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

pkhunter said:


> Mad Men seems to be reported in threads of this nature, but it hasn't really left me coveting stuff, except for the occasional suit/tie on that senior guy, Roger Sterling.
> 
> My favorite in recent times has been Better Off Ted. Superb costume designer for the lead characters. Even for Veronica Palmer, the female boss.
> 
> ...


Mad Men does nothing for me. Everything on Mad Men seems so exaggerated and just gets in the way. Why don't the suits on Mad Men make me think of 60s television mad men Darrin Stephens and Larry Tate? Why do the men who work for McMahon and Tate look so much better (and don't say Liz Montgomery)?










Even Gale Gordon looked better on The Lucy Show, and he was supposed to be a stingy character.

Of course, the best-dressed television show for me would have to be The Saint. And I love Remington Steele too, though the first two seasons are the only ones that have clothes that don't look dated. The only good clothes in the 3rd season were leftovers from the first two, and by season 4 it was all 80's Italian double-breasted suits that now look silly. At least he almost always wore the clothes tastefully.

As for current television, I'd go with White Collar. Apart from his low-rise trousers, Matt Bomer does a better 60's look than anyone on Mad Men.


----------



## Pliny (Oct 26, 2009)

The Defenders: I love Jim Belushi's fits (pretty out there but creative) and the other guy's aren't too bad either.
okay ignore his and other guy's cuffs here:








this one below is great


----------



## Pliny (Oct 26, 2009)

Learn from Las Vegas

okay went crazy with the pics but some of Belushi's stuff is 
wierdly compelling.

If it's good enough for Robert Venturi:


----------



## Grungydan (Feb 3, 2011)

*White Collar*

Neal Caffrey in White Collar, hands down for me.


----------



## pkhunter (Sep 17, 2009)

That slim tie nonsense appeals to the younger set, I suppose. His getup in the first pic above is gorgeous, but it goes swiftly down from there on.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Grungydan said:


> Neal Caffrey in White Collar, hands down for me.


I love the show, but this outfit here is just all mismatched. Low-rise, belted trousers with a waistcoat? And the waistcoat is the same colour as the suit yet doesn't match it. It looks like a mistake. And those lapels are absurd.


----------



## Grungydan (Feb 3, 2011)

Ha, you guys are quick to point out things that I love about it. 

I.e. not strict stuffy "rules" following for the sake of itself. 

So many members here seem far too caught up in making sure that they aren't wearing their clothes "incorrectly." 

I am a bit too broad in the shoulders to pull of the "skinny" tie that's popular right now, but I do tend toward a narrower blade. I'm not eating lobster.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

How about the fact his pants are so tight his zipper tab is sticking out? I have a hard time believing that's a fashion statement.


----------



## shore living (Jul 7, 2011)

White Collar and Suits hands down


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Everybody on BBC:s original adaptation of Le Carre (tinker tailor etc)


----------



## Dr Kilroy (May 10, 2010)

The Nanny. :biggrin2:

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Grungydan (Feb 3, 2011)

Grayson said:


> How about the fact his pants are so tight his zipper tab is sticking out? I have a hard time believing that's a fashion statement.


Spending a lot of time staring at his crotch? 



shore living said:


> White Collar and Suits hands down


Some of the suits Harvey wears are great, but (deliberately, of course) scream "idealized Wall St. lawyer." Too much for me. Mike, well, Mike's aren't always great, but he had one on a couple of eps ago that I liked.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^ Grungydan, that remark sounds like something that would come out of a homophobic frat boy, and I would think it beneath a grown man. This is a men's fashion forum, and we ALL pay attention to clothing details, be we straight or gay.


----------



## TomS (Mar 29, 2010)

Grayson said:


> 2000's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUIT UP!


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^ Indeed. :cool2:


----------



## tbell ncsu (Sep 1, 2011)

count another vote for 'white collar' and the barney character in ' how i met your mother'.

i can't believe no one has mentioned 'suits' on the usa network. harvey specter is the best dressed tv lawyer.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Someone needs to fix his coat collar and that Windsor knot.


----------



## shore living (Jul 7, 2011)

I chimed in on new shows, on USA, and need to add Jeffery Donavan on Burn Notice. Though living in Palm Beach,can't wear a suit during the day may through oct!

Older shows. George Peppard in Banacek and Roger Moore in The Saint, Bronson in Remington Steele(Bond pre-requisite staring in a stylish TV series?)


----------



## Grungydan (Feb 3, 2011)

Grayson said:


> ^^^ Grungydan, that remark sounds like something that would come out of a homophobic frat boy, and I would think it beneath a grown man. This is a men's fashion forum, and we ALL pay attention to clothing details, be we straight or gay.


Oh, calm yourself. I was merely pointing out that your nitpick was, well, a nitpick. It just seemed as though you were trying awfully hard to dismiss the ensemble for something that was the photographer's mistake (or perhaps the editor that let this shot out instead of the one they took 2 seconds before or after).

Another vote here for Donovan on Burn Notice. I also like the costuming for Dexter on Dexter, also set in Miami, although it's more casual in nature.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Matt S said:


> I love the show, but this outfit here is just all mismatched. Low-rise, belted trousers with a waistcoat? And the waistcoat is the same colour as the suit yet doesn't match it. It looks like a mistake. And those lapels are absurd.


Keep in mind, one of the premises of the show is that Neil "inherited" his collection of suits from his landlord's dead husband.

It is a hodgepodge, and designed to be tad eccentric (and about 40 years out of date).

This isn't a man of means, this is a man making due with available resources. Although the suits are bespoke, they are second hand (and only possibly re-tailored). The only new things in his warddrobe is probably his shoes.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Apatheticviews said:


> Keep in mind, one of the premises of the show is that Neil "inherited" his collection of suits from his landlord's dead husband.
> 
> It is a hodgepodge, and designed to be tad eccentric (and about 40 years out of date).
> 
> This isn't a man of means, this is a man making due with available resources. Although the suits are bespoke, they are second hand (and only possibly re-tailored). The only new things in his warddrobe is probably his shoes.


But Neal is supposed to be the same exact size as Byron. The suits don't look like authentic 60s suits either, but more like modern fashion. Rarely do I see costume designers try to make the clothes look authentic in this type of situation.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Quite on the mark.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Matt S said:


> But Neal is supposed to be the same exact size as Byron. The suits don't look like authentic 60s suits either, but more like modern fashion. Rarely do I see costume designers try to make the clothes look authentic in this type of situation.


I got the impression of a more "stylized" feel, from the offscreen character Byron. For whatever reason, I've always gotten a Rat Pack vibe, and imagined him as Sammy Davis Jr. That said, I could definitely see SDJ wearing Neil's outfits.

Maybe not so much 60~s, but maybe some of the oddities (and transitions) of 70's as well.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

1.5" lapels, a waistcoat with wider stripes than the suit, and super low rise trousers are not representative of any time period or transition into another. It's a modern designer's exaggerated/misguided idea of the '60s. Even the mods didn't dress like that.


----------



## kajoybe (Sep 8, 2011)

"Jeeves and Wooster"! I especially love that brown Harris Tweed suit that Jeeves manipulated Wooster into wearing in the first episode.


----------



## Dr Kilroy (May 10, 2010)

kajoybe said:


> "Jeeves and Wooster"! I especially love that brown Harris Tweed suit that Jeeves manipulated Wooster into wearing in the first episode.


My favourite from the show was the off-white mess jacket!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## tbell ncsu (Sep 1, 2011)

shore living said:


> I chimed in on new shows, on USA, and need to add Jeffery Donavan on Burn Notice. Though living in Palm Beach,can't wear a suit during the day may through oct!


my bad, shore living. i had only skimmed through the thread.i don't normally watch burn notice, but they do have some nice threads judging from the small sample i've observed. then how could a show set in miami not be fashionable?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Because real life Miami isn't all that well dressed, despite what Miami Vice and Burn Notice want you to believe!


----------



## tbell ncsu (Sep 1, 2011)

maybe i should specify south beach, because i do realize most of miami is pretty grimey.


----------



## greatlakes (Jul 4, 2012)

Pliny said:


> The Defenders:


Half of these stars in the pictures have suits with shoulders that seem a little wide. Thinking back to _Frasier_, Niles was always swimming in Hugo Boss fabric.
Neil Patrick Harris' suit here seems too big as well.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^ The gentlemen above at respectively Jim Belushi and Jerry O'Connell, and in they look like they just left a summer production of "Guys & Dolls". 

Neil Patrick Harris Barney Stinson is a different, and MUCH better dressed, character who appeared early in this thread.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Personally, I think the character "Michael Scott" on The Office dresses pretty well. Even though he is kind of a weirdo.

Also the character "Oscar".

Anyone agree or disagree with this?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

speaking of well dressed tv-shows does anyone remember when on Seinfeld that Kenny Bania gave Jerry an Armani suit? How much does an Armani suit cost?


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

zzdocxx said:


> Personally, I think the character "Michael Scott" on The Office dresses pretty well. Even though he is kind of a weirdo.
> 
> Also the character "Oscar".
> 
> Anyone agree or disagree with this?


Although, Michael loves Burlington Coat Factory and once accidentally bought a woman's suit and wore it to work.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

When it comes to The Office, I always admired the wardrobe of Ed Helms' character Andy Bernard.


----------



## crocto (Dec 12, 2012)

Let's be honest it's Law & Order. Jack McCoy crushed the Brooks Brothers catalog cover to cover.


----------



## MTM_Master? (Jul 8, 2009)

Although there are many characters on the show NOT dressed properly,

I think the character Leo McGarry from The West Wing is always dressed well.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

MTM_Master? said:


> Although there are many characters on the show NOT dressed properly,
> 
> I think the character Leo McGarry from The West Wing is always dressed well.


A lot of brown suits on that show, so it makes me think of the Reagan administration. On the other hand, I didn't notice many wingtips. Bartlett is always dressed well. I like his repp ties.


----------



## quiller (Dec 25, 2010)

Gene Barry in Burkes Law was as dapper as anyone on tv.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Second for this. Several times I've seen him with a Barbour over his suit, as well. Don Cragen on Law and Order SVU is also a trad man, but seems to miss the mark a bit. I guess all his open collars and loosened ties play into his character, though.



crocto said:


> Let's be honest it's Law & Order. Jack McCoy crushed the Brooks Brothers catalog cover to cover.
> 
> View attachment 8198


----------



## calfnkip (Mar 21, 2011)

Guess I'm showing my age here, but I was always partial to Lee Marvin's look in M Squad.

I sill like the theme and incidental music to the series - - one of the few US television shows that featured a predominately jazz soundtrack.

Count Basie's theme music for the series is here:


----------



## crocto (Dec 12, 2012)

Tilton said:


> Second for this. Several times I've seen him with a Barbour over his suit, as well. Don Cragen on Law and Order SVU is also a trad man, but seems to miss the mark a bit. I guess all his open collars and loosened ties play into his character, though.


When you work hard all day and night bustin' perps you tend to want to loosen up a bit. Yeah, it's totally a character thing. The grizzled vet captain who's seen it all.









Michael Cutter also rocked some nice 3 pieces/vests as well.









The best part of Law & Order is that they filmed in NYC in the winter. So you get awesome shots of them in the snow. Rocking not only suits but some cold weather gear.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

This thread has shown remarkable longevity.

I watched the "X-Factor" a few times--I know, I know--but one of the judges, LA Reid, always sported fantastic ties, pocket squares, and tailored suits. Not always to my taste, but always put together and colorful.

https://www.google.com/search?q=the...YHQCw&biw=1112&bih=664&sei=AzjUUf6_OIWTyAH8HA


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Poirot always has me constantly fixed on the screen.


I second Poirot...

and see you and raise you a Nero Wolfe...


----------



## ramizlol (Jan 16, 2013)

suits and white collar!


----------

